

Read Barack Obama’s and Mitt Romney’s books in the blink of an eye - hlgrsm
http://blinki.st/us-election-in-blinks/
After yesterday's debate, find out what Obama and Romney really stand for behind all the campaigning and posturing. In just a few minutes, you can read through their books’ key messages and truly understand each candidate’s thinking.
======
antidoh
I have no iPhone, but this looks interesting.

How will they make money? I'm assuming they'll sell the iP app? How will they
keep making money to make more blinks, when I've only bought the app once?

